# Wheels O' Fire Century, April 2



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't do as many charity rides as I used to (23 in 2009) but the Wheels O' Fire century in Hamilton, GA is one I have not missed in several years. Hamilton is southwest of Atlanta and not far from Columbus.

WOF is extremely well orginized with a route through some nice country, most with light automobile traffic. Easy enough to be fun but with enough climbs (especially the last one a few miles before the finish) to make you look forward to the end. The entry fee includes hot breakfast before the ride, hot lunch after the ride, a very nice long-sleeve t-shirt (as if we didn't have enough of those already) and free entry to a self-guided bicycle tour of nearby Callaway Gardens on Sunday. They also have a mountain bike ride on Saturday. 

The rest stops are every 10-12 miles (I usually just stop at every other one) and each is manned by volunteers in various towns and at several fire stations along the way. They compete for the "Best Rest Stop" award and one might be serving hot dogs grilled on the spot while the next might be pushing grilled Polish sausages. It may be the only century you will ever ride where you have the option of gaining rather than losing weight. Shorter routes of 25, 45 and 65 miles are also available.

As my wife who does not participate in the ride will attest, the nearby town of Pine Mountain has great shopping, especially for those who are into buying someone else's junk (described by her as antiques) 

Through the years I have participated in rides all over the Southeast and WOF is one of my half-dozen favorites.    

http://www.harriscountychamber.org/CycleTour/


----------

